# how to open up MS-DOS prompt



## Guest (Aug 14, 2001)

Ok.... I'm a retard when it come to puters... My OS is Windows ME... and I want to know how do I go to my MS-DOS prompt to put something in...... ??? HOw do I open up that window?? Thanks


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

If it is not listed under your Start Menu, you could also go to Start,Run, and type in Com or command and hit enter


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

To get to a dos prompt with WinMe you have to use your WinMe bootdisk. To make a bootdisk: Start>Settings>Control Panel>Add\Remove, then click on the Startup Disk Tab. Throw in a formatted floppy and click on the button "Create disk".

Now put your bootdisk in the floppy drive and restart your computer. When the boot menu pops up take the option for "Minimal Boot". The Minimal Boot takes you to an a: prompt where you can execute any of the basic DOS commands you might need to use. 
Good luck  sharon


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Sharon's right. When Microsoft came out with WinMe they discontinued normal access to the DOS prompt that was available in previous versions in Windows.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If we are talking about the Windows DOS prompt and not true DOS:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/ServiceWare/Windows/WinMe/EAMG3GVGX.ASP


----------

